# touching base



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

whats up yall???
miss my forum family! i have been wide open lately. here, there, everywhere. finally got some time to check in. i see some new faces so that's great! hopefully someone's been picking up the slack in humor around dis place. 

i need to take some picks of my flock now that they are almost fully grown. ended up with one nice brown LH roo. still no girls laying though...

how is everyone? how was your holiday/new year season?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Hey Rosco! Long time no "see"!! Glad you are back and hope everything settles a bit for you.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

Hey nanny! hows the river up there near you?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Everything is full up here, quite a bit of flooding and road damage. We're gradually digging out though. I'm waiting for cold winter to blow in. We've practically been able to put a garden in! (Except for freezing temps at night) . We're supposed to be cold starting tonighr for a couple of days. Jim (gramps) & I went looking for a place on Blue River to do so e trout fishing. We should be able to go out around Wednesday.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

i've been itching to do a little fishing too. theses little indian summers give me the fever


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

The state just put several thousand trout in the Blue. This is the only time of the year thats cold enough in this area that trout will live and thrive.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Finally, there has been some concern about your whereabouts around here. Just like when you were living with Mom a call is expected when you're going to be late or disappearing to where ever.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Robin's right. It's like chicken head count, LOL No one takes the place of your humor. We all have our own but yours is still missed.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I have been missing you. Laurel ain't poop without Hardy!


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

haha thanks yall. i will try and keep mom, i mean Robin better informed on my whereabouts 

Robin, did i hear that your other half retired? and you are working some???


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You heard or read correctly. It's quite the transition around here. 

He's bored now and looking for something to do. He needs to get off the idea that he's going to make the kind of money he made before retiring, it's not about the money but the stimulation of associating with people.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Maybe you could just being a greeter at Walmart.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

seminolewind said:


> Maybe you could just being a greeter at Walmart.


That's not going to happen. More because they no longer have greeters but he is looking to do something associated with construction.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

Robin, put him in the coop building bidnis


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Do not say that!!! I'm out, I'm staying out. Right now he's just more work for me around here, I don't need to add more to it by adding more chicken stuff. 

I will get him trained though. Or shove out the door to go pound on doors to find something more to do rather than sitting on the couch in front of the TV.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

does he care anything for gardening?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Only for a moment. Although now that we live some place with decent ground it might be a tad longer than a moment.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

let him build a greenhouse and get after it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Maybe you could come over here and show him how to get started. Prying him off the couch is not going to be easy. Boy, I'm glad I have a job to escape to.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Mine retired a year ago. Since then it's been couch, PC, and the tv running all day even if he's outside. Every time I walk into the kitchen his head turns around and he watches what I'm doing. I feel like I'm constantly being watched. I don't feel like cleaning. I stay out of the house as much as I can. A few weeks ago, he's watching me load cement blocks into my ATV and just standing there watching. The next day I'm loading some wood pieces and he asks if I need help. Sure. Now that I'm almost done. Always. Whenever he helps he takes over and tells me what to do. If I'm in the kitchen or doing something else, he supplies me with "you should......." Like I'm needing guidance?? At 56 I need instructions? He used to tell me when I empty the dishwasher I need to put the glasses upside down. All my life I've put them open side up. He keeps telling me I need to put them upside down. I just look at him because next time I will say "you know what they say when someone wants it done their way......." and walk away. Now he says nothing but turns the glasses over after I'm done and not in the room. LOL. Heck, he gives me advice on how to fold my clothes. Sorry about the vent but I think most of it is funny. Except for being watched. I cannot go into the garage without him coming in to see what I'm doing and ask me. So I have started going into the garage just for the heck of it just to have him get up , LOL


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What scares me is that you have just outlined what my life is like now. Although he is going job shopping tomorrow. He's beyond bored at this point.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I must be lucky, mine prefers being outside if the weather allows it. Past that the similarities are , he watches me cook and always wants to know what I'm cooking. We have an open floor plan so I can't do anything that he can't see. The TV is on whether or not he's in the house. I turn it off several times a day. After the ash tray incident 40+ years ago he doesn't tell me how to do things often unless it has to do with projects around the house, and I mostly don't mind that.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> I cannot go into the garage without him coming in to see what I'm doing and ask me. So I have started going into the garage just for the heck of it just to have him get up , LOL


This made me literally laugh out loud!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Wait! I just realized picking up power tools was my trick to get him to do something that needed doing. It used to work like a charm until he figured out that I actually might know what I was doing.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

so i just got thread-jacked by a bunch of women with retired husband drama lol
i have not a dang thing to contribute here...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

LOL. Threads get hijacked all the time. Oh well.

I am leaving for Texas today. So I can relax and visit with the family. No one to spy on me!!!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Enjoy your trip and kiddos!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

rosco47 said:


> so i just got thread-jacked by a bunch of women with retired husband drama lol
> i have not a dang thing to contribute here...


You do a fly by and get a multi page thread going here so now you can pat yourself on the back.

BTW, how does it feel to be the youngin in these parts?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

seminolewind said:


> LOL. Threads get hijacked all the time. Oh well.
> 
> I am leaving for Texas today. So I can relax and visit with the family. No one to spy on me!!!


Safe trip, woman. Have a great time while you're there.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Have fun Karen!!!!! Safe travels


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

Hi Rosco47, I had 3 brown leghorns and I called them the chickens from hell, Ha ha ha I sold them to somebody because they were just not good chickens for me and my flock was really afraid of them.I do have a white leghorn mix and she is a real nice chicken. She is have leghorn and half Ameraucana. I have around 30 chickens now and they all get along pretty good, except for feeding time and I'm sure you know about that already. I'll have to post some pictures of my chickens, I was out taking pictures earlier and got some really pretty ones. Hope you get some eggs soon and that you have a leghorn layer. They are great layers, pretty much lay an egg every day.


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

Rosco, thread jacked comment was hilarious! I'll remember not to complain about my other half.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

youngin'? there are a few others around here that aren't retired aren't there??? lol


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

sswanee, my trouble chicken right now is a huge EE. thought for a second she was a roo. she is large and in charge! my BLH hens aren't the most personable but they are good chickens...


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

That's funny rosco. My EEs are very sweet but skittish


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

Rosco, it took me a minute to figure out that you were talking brown leghorn hens. BLH right. Of the three I had one of them was definitely the rooster wannabe. She not only scared the flock she scared her two sisters. Every night they would sit and fight getting on the roost. Every morning when I would open up the coop door I would have to get over to the side because all of the chickens would run out like a bunch of maniacs. After I rehomed the leghorns when I would go out in the morning and open the coupe everyone would come out nice and quiet. I read they were aggressive and they lived up to that. I had a white leg horn that I thought was a pullet until it was close to five months old. Then one day I saw him go after one of the hens and two weeks later I had to rehome him because I'm not allowed roosters. He was mating two weeks before he crowed. He was my favorite chicken. He went from Pearl to Earl.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Lol. We got 2 sets of geese any one Elliot and became Elle. One became stu from something.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

so my EE that i thought was an overly aggressive hen crowed monday morning... LOL
i guess it never downed on me how developed his tail feathers were until i heard him crow. it all makes sense now.

that makes 4 roos from the 20 birds i started with in August...is that par for the course???


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

i started with 4 of each- EEs, BLH, black aussies, BR, and gold sex link. 2 EEs, 1 BLH, and 1 black aussie were roos


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

4 out of 20 isn't bad. A couple years ago I got a roo from a lady who had bought 12 straight run and 9 of them turned out to be roosters.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

chickenmommy said:


> 4 out of 20 isn't bad. A couple years ago I got a roo from a lady who had bought 12 straight run and 9 of them turned out to be roosters.


yeah but i bought 20 PULLETS! not straight run


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Too funny. Last year I hatched 10 silliest and seven were male. Good thing I like silkie root. 5 live together and two in with three silkie hens and two polish and a red sex link.


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

I have really been lucky! Out of all of the chickens that I have had, I have had very few roosters. I incubated and had a group of 10 chicks. I sold five of the checks and one was definitely a rooster, the other four I don't know about but of the five that I ended up keeping I ended up with one rooster and the rest were hens. I always seem to end up with more hens. The last check that I got from an incubation was a pullet, I only got one out of that hatch and it turned out to be a pullet. Rosco that sounds like me, I had a black Orpington that the lady I got from told me she was a hen and thought she was until the day that I saw her get aggressive with one of the other hens and then started crowing in a few days later. It's really hard to tell by some of the breeds of chickens.


----------

